#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Code to track a laser pointer in openCV (real time)

## oowais

Hi!
I want a program written in C, C++ or JAVA which will track a red laser pointer in real time.

Thanks!





  Similar Threads: Het verhaal van de Laser Pointer and Me Code in java for real time form validation using Ajax

----------

